# Campy White Grease worth $45 for 100ml



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Looking for opinions. Is Campy white grease worth $45 for 100ml? I don't use very much white grease, so it would probably last me quite a while. Just wondering if it is worth $45 or if a tube of lithium grease from Home Depot could take its place.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well I am not that sure that a shift cable costs $5 either.

But I guess you are sponsoring the Teams fabs, think about Tommy Voeckler and Cuddles when you buy your Campy Stuff


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> well I am not that sure that a shift cable costs $5 either.
> 
> But I guess you are sponsoring the Teams fabs, think about Tommy Voeckler and Cuddles when you buy your Campy Stuff


Yeah, somebody has to pay for their EPO, testosterone, blood transfusions, etc.

I think I am going to go with some lithium grease from Home Depot or Performance Bike.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> well I am not that sure that a shift cable costs $5 either.
> 
> But I guess you are sponsoring the Teams fabs, think about Tommy Voeckler and Cuddles when you buy your Campy Stuff


I think Cuddles is on SRAM now. Unless my Cuddles is not the same as your Cuddles.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

oh yes, he's on Dura Ace now


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

It costs a lot because Campy built a special oil refinery just to produce the stuff. Accept no substitutes!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*I bought some for $32*

Still questionable but I use it on some (Campy) hubs that have steel bearings.
I think I price matched it on bikeman.com, they have tons of small Campy parts and stuff.
The tube will last me for several years.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

$31 here

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/campagnolo/LB_CAMPAG_LB100.html


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Morgan Blue packs a really good campy type HP grease.......and its inexpensive!!

here:

http://www.morganblue.net/morganblue.htm

14€ in any LBS


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> $31 here
> 
> http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/campagnolo/LB_CAMPAG_LB100.html


With $14 in shipping it comes out to $46. Maybe I'll eventually combine it with an apparel purchase of something to make the shipping more reasonable. Thing is, I just bought 4 sets of Giordana bibs and I have 7 Giordana jerseys and a slew of other jerseys. So, no apparel purchase anytime soon.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like Ribble carries it for $34 and that is where I usually order my Giordana apparel from. Might get some grease over the fall because I want a set of Giordana Forma windproof bibs.

Seriously though, is the Campy grease that much different from the Finish Line teflon white grease?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Marketing hoax*

Go to the manufacturers web site and then to any other manufacturers site.....its all more or less the same stuff........

this is campy's partner:
http://www.klueber.com/en/products/greases/


----------

